# 70-200 Halo issue?



## Viggo (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi guys,

Anyone else seen this in their 70-200 mk2, seems like the problem is with the new verisons, with the new lenscap?

http://www.lightingmods.blogspot.no/2013/08/halo-problems-on-canon-lens-70-200-l-is.html


----------



## candyman (Sep 13, 2013)

I bought mine last year in october. I do not see this halo effect.
I would say that this person got a defective lens. Recommendation is to bring it back and exchange it.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 13, 2013)

candyman said:


> I bought mine last year in october. I do not see this halo effect.
> I would say that this person got a defective lens. Recommendation is to bring it back and exchange it.



..only that he has done that 3(!) times already...


----------



## candyman (Sep 13, 2013)

Viggo said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > I bought mine last year in october. I do not see this halo effect.
> ...



Don't know what to say.
I used my lens indoor in a theatershow some weeks ago. I looked over the photos again. There is no such flare as he showed in his photos. My number 89xxxx1957


----------



## Viggo (Sep 13, 2013)

candyman said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...



I never saw it in mine either, but he seems to think the new lenscap-versions are at fault, meaning 2013 edition.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 13, 2013)

Problems with lenses can be batch related, or a new subcontractor, new manufacturing process, or any other number of things that are changes that take place from time to time.

Apparently he is the only one who has seen this, but now lots of others will start looking, who knows what they will find. Canon, in some other countries is not as quick to respond as Canon USA, so I understand his disappointment.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 14, 2013)

It looks like that assembly the OP has pointed out is made from a more reflective material than the slightly older batch of the same lens. That said, I've found this particular lens optical formula to be excellent in every area except flare control and sun stars....it's pretty bad imho.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Sep 15, 2013)

I can reproduce the effect with my september 2012 produktion 70-200 but it is not by any means that strong. 
It is noticeable in VF and on fotos but only when I point my Led Lenser p7 ( that thing has a laser danger sticker on it ) directly into it and focus and zoom so it comes up. 
That is so bright that even with a ND X8 in front of the VF it hurts my eyes and I can't really look at it.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 15, 2013)

Timothy_Bruce said:


> I can reproduce the effect with my september 2012 produktion 70-200 but it is not by any means that strong.
> It is noticeable in VF and on fotos but only when I point my Led Lenser p7 ( that thing has a laser danger sticker on it ) directly into it and focus and zoom so it comes up.
> That is so bright that even with a ND X8 in front of the VF it hurts my eyes and I can't really look at it.



You should never ever point a laser into your camera dude! That has been a known source to destroy a sensor in a
Second....


----------



## jabbott (Sep 15, 2013)

Have not experienced this, and mine is late 2010/early 2011 vintage.


----------



## photonius (Sep 15, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone else seen this in their 70-200 mk2, seems like the problem is with the new verisons, with the new lenscap?
> 
> http://www.lightingmods.blogspot.no/2013/08/halo-problems-on-canon-lens-70-200-l-is.html



Very good analysis, it's clearly reflecting off the material inside the lens. If it is batch related, and previous copies didn't have it, Canon has an issue that needs to be resolved.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 18, 2013)

Viggo said:


> I never saw it in mine either, but he seems to think the new lenscap-versions are at fault, meaning 2013 edition.


I bought one of the first 2013 "new lens cap" versions in the USA, but don't remember seeing this artifact. I'll see if I can duplicate the issue tonight, though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2013)

Timothy_Bruce said:


> I can reproduce the effect with my september 2012 produktion 70-200 but it is not by any means that strong.
> It is noticeable in VF and on fotos but only when I point my Led Lenser p7 ( that thing has a laser danger sticker on it ) directly into it and focus and zoom so it comes up.
> That is so bright that even with a ND X8 in front of the VF it hurts my eyes and I can't really look at it.


I was doing the same with my Lenser and all of my lenses. Its pretty neat to see all those colored bubbles light up as the light passes thru the elements. Red=Green, Gold, Yellow, blue, even white bubbles. 

I couldn't see any reflections off the internal parts, but they did appear to be the same as the photo. I don't think I have any serious backlit images like the ones in the article, so I would not see the issue. I'd use my 135mmL for shots like those in any event.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 18, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Timothy_Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > I can reproduce the effect with my september 2012 produktion 70-200 but it is not by any means that strong.
> ...



;D Relax dude. The Lenser P7 is just a beam focusing LED flashlight. The laser warning is pure marketing.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 19, 2013)

Zero issues on my "new lens cap" version of the lens, with or without hood, with or without B+W MRC UV filter. If anything, I'm all the more impressed by how flare resistant it is...but the sun isn't out, so I'll have to try it with natural light some other time.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 19, 2013)

I had an early model of this lens that I got rid of because I was underwhelmed with it but I do not remember having any such issues with shiny internal baffles. I checked the pix I took for the ad when I sold it but don't have any looking into the snout to compare.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 19, 2013)

My advice-

Take your camera to the camera store and have them bring every 70-200 2.8 II out and try them in the store until you get happy. Don't leave until you get one.

Another lesson learned, if it ain't broke (as we say in TX), don't fix it. That old lens is looking better.

Anyway, picking an argument with Canon ( I had one originally with my copy about a year and a half ago) will be fruitless. To save you all the middle steps, here is what will happen. You will send it in at your expense a few times (shipping plus insurance), and have to be without the lens. Finally, after many letters and calls to low to mid level service reps, they will send you a refurb in exchange for your new lens. Save the ulcer. Some battles you just won't win.

Good luck with the lens

Aren't you the Lambo/Maserati poster?



Viggo said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > I bought mine last year in october. I do not see this halo effect.
> ...


----------

